# Hospice patients



## JM.Geyer (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm getting mixed messages on this one.  I am told that when my oncologists are NOT THE attending provider and sees a patient who is in hospice we cannot bill for that DOS.  But the billing department at the our hospice says yes we can bill.  Even when the patient is not in our local hospice care that patient can see whom ever they want and we can bill for that DOS if the patient comes to our office.  So any help or response on this matter will be greatly appreciated.  Or if someone could point me in the direction on the cms web page for this in black and white


----------



## bkoski (Oct 14, 2008)

*Hospice*

Hi, there are modifiers to use when the attending physician sees a hospice patient:

GV-not employed or have any financial gain (i.e. med director) of that particular hospice agency.

GW-dx that you are billing is unrelated to the hospice dx (in your case not likely)

Without a modifier Medicare will deny as 'patient enrolled in a hospice'.

You would need to search on CMS within the regulations not sure of the Reg#

Hope this helps~

Brenda Koski, CPC

BFM
Brooklyn CT


----------

